# White Gloves Visit



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

So I had my White Gloves visit and having read the reviews on here which were very different I wasn't quite sure what to expect.

I needn't have worried as I was obviously one of the lucky ones as the guy who came to me had previously been a barista and was now an engineer as well. He showed me around the machine made a delicious cappuccino and was really happy to talk coffee.

He suggested leaving the portafilter in all of the time so that it gets nice and hot. I asked if there could be a problem with the seal in doing this and he said that it would be ok. He also suggested a daily backflush with water to keep things clean and went through how to descale the machine when necessary.

In all he stayed about an hour and 20 mins.

I would recommend this service to anyone who has bought the DB . . .it's free and any info you glean wil be a bonus. He also brought a pack of beans . . Result.

Teresa x


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

That's awesome to hear







sounds like the db was an excellent purchase


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes khampal, I'm loving it.

Teresa x


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What a good service. Glad it was so helpful for you


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

They certainly have a good reputation, and it's a nice touch when buying a machine that they actually show you how to use it and give advice etc.


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

MildredM said:


> What a good service. Glad it was so helpful for you


Thanks Mildred.

Teresa x


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Rhys said:


> They certainly have a good reputation, and it's a nice touch when buying a machine that they actually show you how to use it and give advice etc.


Yes I think it's a really nice thing to offer.

Teresa x


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

What was your coffee like after any better?


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> What was your coffee like after any better?


Well I have never experienced such beautifully textured milk, honestly it was like velvet right through the drink when he made it.

Teresa x


----------

